# I think I'm gonna change jobs....



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw this van next door to a job I was at. I can't believe I actually had my camera with me. I should have left him a card for backflow installation, but I'm sure thay already had that covered :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

What  :laughing: Is this for real. Now I have seen just about everything.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

That's why I was so glad I had my camera, nobody would have believed it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

uumm, I have arthritis and I dont see how that would help relieve it.


----------



## bfriely (Apr 2, 2009)

It may be one of the next big things. Toto sells a seat for around $800. Sounds like a fetish until you try it. It is awesome! For $119 you probably do not get much. But when you push the go switch on the Toto it is a direct hit! The water is warm, the seat is warm. You realize just how uncivilized TP is. We got one for my aging Father and all the siblings rave about it. Sounds wierd, and it is, but you try it and tell me it doesn't impress you.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You know, I read, and if I remember correctly that people in Iraq and I think India use their left hand with fingers to wipe with and to this day they don't shake hands with their left hand because they say it is unsanitary. Thank the Lord. :laughing: Here is a couple of links
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080731042731AAATmrj
http://learnsomethingnewtoday.us/2008/06/30/they-use-their-hand-to-wipe/


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't believe he can make a living doing that. I've sold two Toto bidet seats. They are pretty cool but (no pun intended) have not used one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DO those require a backflow?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally! A water fountain for my dog.......


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Finally! A water fountain for my dog.......


 
I was thinking a side job for HELGORE, ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Id like to sit on that thing backwards. :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Made in Korea/China!! That's just awesome!!!:chinese:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They work, and very well. 

In the year I've had my BioBidet BB-50, 


I have used only 4 rolls of toilet paper since then and a good part of using that toilet paper was for blowing my nose when I didn't have tissue. Tissues are known to make you use more anyway.


As far as arthritis?


For the most of us, we can "reach" and wipe. But the older you get, the less capable you become of this.

I'm so glad I use a bidet because I sometimes have 2, 4 sometimes 10 foot eliminations and sometimes the playground gets dirty, real dirty. 

There are too many times I left the shop, letting go of what felt like potato soup and only to find out that softnserve was behind it, leaving me itchy and scratchy throughout the day, moist, not clean.

So the bidet works like a miniature shower on my rectum, blasting away unwanted hairs and massaging the skin to make me feel, feel like a human being who is clean. 


I can tell you that I smell better, I've had more dates since I've been using my bidet toilet seat and I actually make 70 grand more a year as a result! Thanks Toilet Seat Bidet! 









:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Dunbar, have you thought about writing an autobiography?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Dunbar, have you thought about writing an autobiography?


 

Maybe, but I normally pass out after 10 foot eliminations. 


But only for about 40 seconds and I wake up craving ice cream! :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Maybe, but I normally pass out after 10 foot eliminations.
> 
> 
> But only for about 40 seconds and I wake up craving ice cream! :laughing:


 See! That's what I'm talkin about! Fill a book with that stuff and it'll sell like hotcakes!:laughing:.....Hotcakes may be a bad choice of words.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Maybe, but I normally pass out after 10 foot eliminations.
> 
> 
> But only for about 40 seconds and I wake up craving ice cream! :laughing:


Dunbar rocks, you just knocked that one out of the park.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> You know, I read, and if I remember correctly that people in Iraq and I think India use their left hand with fingers to wipe with and to this day they don't shake hands with their left hand because they say it is unsanitary. Thank the Lord. :laughing: Here is a couple of links
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080731042731AAATmrj
> http://learnsomethingnewtoday.us/2008/06/30/they-use-their-hand-to-wipe/


 
Most of the Middle East does this. While I was plumbing in Iraq we installed what amounted to vegetable sprays w/long hoses in our sub contractors latrine units. (Pakistani / Indians) We had to remove the toilet seats because they stand on top of the toilets. porta cans have extended head room w/ non-slip foot prints so they didn't fall in the crapper. They were hard for Americans to use. While I was in Kuwait, I went to a market and needed to take a leak. I found the RR. and there was a line, but the guys motioned for me to come in. I did not know what to expect, I was not wearing a dress like they were. So here I go, I work my way through the guys and into the stall. No door. There is a hole in the floor w/ 2 footprints built into the concrete. A chain hanging down from the ceiling. I look up and there is a nozzle pointed down at my back. I was glad I did not have to take a dump! I would have been in trouble! Both countries smell like one huge Hadji ASS...Put 5 of them in a truck with you in 150 degree heat and you will find out quick they ain't all that sanitary.. Guys you can have your bidets, As for me.. Give me toilet paper or give me death ! !! :blink:

Check out the video below. This is 2 of our Indian plumbers singing. Tell me we were not bored..... They speak very little English.

http://www.veveo.net/video/Workers+...lLSTYyODU5MDhaW46N35xOmJyfmJ3OldJS0k2Mjg1OTA4


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use the three sea shells.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I use the three sea shells.


Anything but my HAND !!! After awhile it would become a part of who you are....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I needed mine today, bad. You know it works when you go in a clean smelling bathroom and 50 seconds later the entire floor in the house becomes a fecal fog...


Now *that*, is clean.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Im glad the thread paused ,I needed to catch a breath from laughing--sometimes the family doesnt know why there is an outburst back here.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> DO those require a backflow?


Damned right they do.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Check out the video attached to my first post..


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

*Please fella's*

I have helped more people with the simple toilet seat bidet then any other thing I have done in my entire life. I have seen mentally handy capped kids excited there parents would not have to wipe them anymore. We have kept people out of nursing homes because they did not need any assitance in wiping. I've had scores of people thank me for curing there hemerrhoids. We had 1 person who is parallized not have to get digitally stimulated anylonger to have a bowel movement-- the steady warm water did the job. just this weekend I had a lady tell me her UTI"s were gone since I installed a toilet seat bidet. something she has been dealing with her hole life. People that start using toilet seat bidets say they are awesome. people that need them call them a mirical, 

when was the last time any of you installed a plumbing fixture that caused people to call you up and say it was an answer to there prayers?

I don't care what you THINK they are like. Until you use one you don't know. 



So if anybody has any questions about toilet seat bidets I will sure try to answer them. 

Or ask Dunbar


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think Dunbar is a credible witness............. He looks at them as more of a " PLAY THING".


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I don't think Dunbar is a credible witness............. He looks at them as more of a " PLAY THING".


 
Whelp, 


That means I'm posting my posterior! I'd say don't look but I know you all will! :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I don't think Dunbar is a credible witness............. He looks at them as more of a " PLAY THING".



Come on, who has more street cred or experience with filthy, nasty bowel movements and fingers poking thru the paper, fried food, and lonely, divorced waitresses than the man, the myth, the legend, Dunbar?!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

If I circle a petition saying we beleive you are a credible witness and get everyone on the forum to sign it, will that prevent you posting the pictures Dunbar? :laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Guys you can have your bidets, As for me.. Give me toilet paper or give me death ! !! :blink:
> 
> 
> http://www.veveo.net/video/Workers+...lLSTYyODU5MDhaW46N35xOmJyfmJ3OldJS0k2Mjg1OTA4



I could not figure out why we did not leave some of the squat potty's in the buildings when I was plumbing in Iraq. It took me a while to figure out why the toilets had foot prints on them and shnat stains down the tank. I think they were disgusted to put there butts where every one else put there's. It kind of digusts me. 
I remember taking off all the sprayers by the toilets and making fun of people spaying there butts with water. Finally one of the Phillipenoes I worked with said "your not clean unless you use water". I quit making fun off them from that point on. Long story short. I got home tried a toilet seat bidet and felt like an idiot for not using one sooner. See the 1st time I saw one was about 20 years ago in the detroit area. My buddies room mate bought one in Japan and loved it.
I saw it and thought it was rediculous. Well in that 20 years my Dad suffered from terrible hemerrhoids that would bleed like he was giveing the toilet a transfution. I had an uncle with a stroke that could not wipe himself. 

So In all that time I had the answer to there suffering. I was just to ignorant and scared of something different to help my loved ones. I was the ridiculous one.

We as plumbers hold one of the healthiest devices in our grasp. for ourselves for our families and for our country. 

Statistics should be scewed for plumbers families. The medical community should be asking why plumbers and there family members don't
suffer from from roids and UTI's and fewer of there older family members go to assited living because they don't need ther butts wiped. 


Until a person starts using water they will never realize the damage toilet paper does. 

So it comes down to using a plumbing produt that works awesome. Or a nonplumbing product that works terrible. I choose the plumbing product!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The problem with using toilet seat bidet is I will no longer get toilet paper clogs from the "New and Improved" toilet papers anymore.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I cannot was my hands without soap,water and scrubbing and be sure they are clean. Much less an area that would be considered " unsanitary". What I have read is that a Bidet and scrubbing should be used in conjuction to be effective. If we are going to it, lets get it right. Or one is no better than the other....Might end up with a collection of "Dingle Berries".... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Maybe, but I normally pass out after 10 foot eliminations.
> 
> 
> But only for about 40 seconds and I wake up craving ice cream! :laughing:


 
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGG!!!!!!! I just swallowed my dip!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I cannot was my hands without soap,water and scrubbing and be sure they are clean. Much less an area that would be considered " unsanitary". What I have read is that a Bidet and scrubbing should be used in conjuction to be effective. If we are going to it, lets get it right. Or one is no better than the other....Might end up with a collection of "Dingle Berries".... I'm just sayin'.


 leaves you clean as can be. plus it cleans up a little higher so that seepage is a thing of the past. No more skid marks. 

After reading what I just wrote I almost choked on my dip. 

Do you keep in contact with any TCN's you worked with? I don't, I feel bad about it, they were some great guys. Man, that was some fun work.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> leaves you clean as can be. plus it cleans up a little higher so that seepage is a thing of the past. No more skid marks.
> 
> After reading what I just wrote I almost choked on my dip.
> 
> Do you keep in contact with any TCN's you worked with? I don't, I feel bad about it, they were some great guys. Man, that was some fun work.


No I don't. They were a great bunch of guys. Spending as much time as we did with them says alot about them. When I was finishing up I just wanted out of there 12 mo... to the day. It was time to get home to my family I got on the last smoking C -130 and I was gone. They probably felt like I abandoned them. I do feel bad about that. They were like our children. Did you check out the video of 2 of our guys singing, They could also sing " Low Rider" quite well. If I had been single I would have done another year ..but crap it was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tallil, Iraq 2004-2005


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> No I don't. They were a great bunch of guys. Spending as much time as we did with them says alot about them. When I was finishing up I just wanted out of there 12 mo... to the day. It was time to get home to my family I got on the last smoking C -130 and I was gone. They probably felt like I abandoned them. I do feel bad about that. They were like our children. Did you check out the video of 2 of our guys singing, They could also sing " Low Rider" quite well. If I had been single I would have done another year ..but crap it was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tallil, Iraq 2004-2005


 I had to look after my Grandparents a little closer. I still miss it. yep 1 year to the day. 2005 to 2006 Balad airbase. No joke I went the entire year without turning the A/C on in my living quarters. I would wake up at 2:00 in the morning and have to drink a bottle of water because I sweated so much sleeping. At least it was a dry heat.:thumbup:. Oh ya! my own personal living quarters. I did have to share a bathroom with a guy. I bet you were six people to a tent or something. Still I had to share a bathroom---how uncivalized:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I had to look after my Grandparents a little closer. I still miss it. yep 1 year to the day. 2005 to 2006 Balad airbase. No joke I went the entire year without turning the A/C on in my living quarters. I would wake up at 2:00 in the morning and have to drink a bottle of water because I sweated so much sleeping. At least it was a dry heat.:thumbup:. Oh ya! my own personal living quarters. I did have to share a bathroom with a guy. I bet you were six people to a tent or something. Still I had to share a bathroom---how uncivalized:laughing:


At first there were only 25 of us total. Tent city. Then we set up the first single occupancy living containers. one person 8x20 units , private unit w/ private bath ,a window unit that would freeze you out. Dry heat yea right. During the summer we turned off our water heaters so the room temp would cool down the water enough to shower. We went from 25 KBR to over 1000 during my year. My crew did the const. I could set up sites in my sleep. Pumps, water storage tanks, 5000 gal. sewage tanks, rough-in. Put them in , take them out, got a lot of backhoe time. It was a trip. You can't talk to many people about it. Because you would just have had to be there....I did not mean to drift away from the subject. :no:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> At first there were only 25 of us total. Tent city. Then we set up the first single occupancy living containers. one person 8x20 units , private unit w/ a window unit that would freeze you out. Dry heat yea right. During the summer we turned off our water heaters so the room temp would cool down the water enough to shower. We went from 25 KBR to over 1000 during my year. My crew did the const. I could set up sites in my sleep. Pumps, water storage tanks, 5000 gal. sewage tanks, rough-in. Put them in , take them out, got a lot of backhoe time. It was a trip. You can't talk to many people about it. Because you would just have had to be there....I did not mean to drift away from the subject. :no:


 We were all set when I got there. We did a lot of maintenance. Turkish firms did the new stuff. I have a CDL so I ended up working in the sewer department after plumbing for a month or 2. That was great work. I was jetting out lines and working on lift stations just like a city worker. The system was designed for 5000 iraqis and no toilet paper. We had 40,000 people that would flush everything


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> We were all set when I got there. We did a lot of maintenance. Turkish firms did the new stuff. I have a CDL so I ended up working in the sewer department after plumbing for a month or 2. That was great work. I was jetting out lines and working on lift stations just like a city worker. The system was designed for 5000 iraqis and no toilet paper. We had 40,000 people that would flush everything


 
Roger that... I know about those lift stations and all the wipes that were put in them. Like throwing ropes in there. Pulled pumps every morning for a month. 40000, that was big. Only time we saw big #'s was during troop surges.
The only sewer dept. we had was a SST. truck and a pressure washer that HVAC had. I was there 2 mo before I got a screw driver. We had a pair of channel locks, cressant ,hacksaw, and 1 screw driver between 3 plumbers in 1 truck. We had to fight over who would get to do the work next time.Then we started getting anything we wanted. we had the best!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Roger that... I know about those lift stations and all the wipes that were put in them. Like throwing ropes in there. Pulled pumps every morning for a month. 40000, that was big. Only time we saw big #'s was during troop surges.


 40,000 might be to big maybe 30,000. it was a big number.

We kept a guy checking Amp draw and water levels at lift stations 24 7. nothing like having a pump burn up and no replacement


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.usabidet.com/ I knew I had seen one of those things somewhere before!! ! http://www.usabidet.com/testimonials.shtml they must work folks seem to love them just think of the conversation you will be having with the ho(home owner) while installing them ok guys be truthful how many of ya are going in the business??? might be a money maker


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.poopreport.com/ read these stories at your own risk you might poop your pants laughing your arsh off!!!! for real these folks are serious about their pooping , but that guy selling the bidets (RUMP WASHERS) and displaying them on his truck was too much even for alabama (when you think you have seen it all look again) for real when I first found this site I would read these stories to my wife and we would laught until we cried ,she works in a 7 story office building and will search several floors depending on emergency, for an empty bath room .I will go anywhere there is a seat available..In the army, in basic training, 20 stalls in a row with no walls or partitions was pretty common , talk about hot smelly air I preferred the woods, dig small hole and bury your waste , leave no sign behind, BTW I was army reserve so I never left the states basic training, ft orde calif, 4 summer camps in camp shelby mississippi,1 in barsto calif. last in idaho I was ambulance driver so I went of with small little groups with 2 04 3 docs a few nurses and 2 drivers any pooping in service is pratically shamless unless you can find an officers private place and lock the door LMAO


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> http://www.usabidet.com/ I knew I had seen one of those things somewhere before!! ! http://www.usabidet.com/testimonials.shtml they must work folks seem to love them just think of the conversation you will be having with the ho(home owner) while installing them ok guys be truthful how many of ya are going in the business??? might be a money maker



I am hopeing I can quit plumbing and only promote and sell toilet seat bidets. I hope it happens sooner than later


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I am hopeing I can quit plumbing and only promote and sell toilet seat bidets. I hope it happens sooner than later


 
I had a feeling....

I am going to post some pictures from Iraq, Do you have any?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I had a feeling....
> 
> I am going to post some pictures from Iraq, Do you have any?


 I have quite a few. The trouble is me trying to figure out how to post them.








































My girl friend wants me to make it clear I had nothing to do with posting the pic's she did it! 

Oh yes I would give up plumbing in a heart beat to promote and sell bidets. No apologies.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I have quite a few. The trouble is me trying to figure out how to post them.
> View attachment 3206
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice pictures. Nice equipment, Amazing the difference a year makes over there.
I know what you mean about the postings..
No apologies needed. Sounds like a solid endeavor.
I just like to get a rise out of people.... Life is too short to be too serious.:yes:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

The vac trucks were as new as I was. I drove one for a while then the jetters showed up. Then we could get some work done:thumbup:. Of coarse I never opperated one before. One of the guys was familiar with small jetters so we muddled through. Finally a new plumber showed up that drove one in the familly business. he said we were doing fine. all the lift stations were shoveled by hand and 5 gallon buckets to get them up and running before they rented some iraqi vac trucks. That was a long time before I got there. Thank goodness. I've got to say the hard work was done when I got there:thumbsup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know its hell in Iraq but if you guys read these stories out loud the rest of us us ought to send you guys alot of extra underware and toilet paper (and bullet clips) the stories in this POOPREPORT site will make anyone laugh until they poop I thought I had heard all the crazy storys both truths and lies but the way these folks enjoy talking about something that keeps us fed ,puts our kids thru college and gives us a happy retirement, It blows my mind how they can write about sh----ting in the colorful way they do it is beyond me >Plumbing and drain cleaning has been good to me ,but these guys are probably doctors ,lawyers ,indian chiefs etc and the way they write about what keeps us going is ??? what can I say ?? super funny ,certainally not perverted but the funniests stuff I have ever read? They take pooping to another level !!! But their Sh----t is our bread and butter.But if the writers saw it from the plumbers perspective they would really have a story to tell ,its a whole different story , fooling with someone elses poop other than your own (I am having a hard time saying what I want to say ,keeping our site cleaner that theirs(in words http://www.poopreport.com/


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Seriously I dont think I could have made a good living when I started back in 70s selling bidets but who knows ??Who would have ever thought that water would be selling by the pints or coke size plastic bottles ?? I give up


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I told a 84 year old female customer tonight after opening her drain that I've only used 4 rolls of toilet paper in a year...


and she ran out of the basement. :blink:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Dunbar you are young and smart enough to make a killing selling those things go for it


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I just have a little problem with the $120.00 install price.


----------

